# Anything happening on Shark River Inlet or Manasquan Inlet?



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm headed up to NJ this weekend.

Looking to relax a bit and fish the piers and jetties in the area. Haven't been up to Jersey for fishing in a few years.

Do I need to get a out of state saltwater license from a bait shop these days? I live in Virginia now.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

No license, but there is a free online registry that is rarely enforced.

http://www.nj.gov/dep/saltwaterregistry/


----------



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks! I was able to print that out last night!

Hoping the shore is back to normal after Sandy.


----------



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

I'd loaded up my gear and picked up some more this weekend with the hopes of hitting the shoreline, but I got tangled up with chores and things.

The weather was the big deterrent as is was raining friday. After driving 200+ miles, I just didn't feel like getting wet that night.

Saturday was packed with handling some issues with my tenant in a rental I own and I also had a dinner to attend later in the evening.

I did do a quick recon of the jetty at the Old Bridge Waterfront Park at 7AM Sunday. It was raining and hazy, but I wanted to check it out. Looks like a good fishing spot - actually, there are a number of jetties there. Maybe a good spot to fish for fluke and blues in the fall?


----------



## ppg5800 (Aug 21, 2013)

Just want to mention- friend of mine got checked for his the salt water license last week. he was on a boat. ended up getting a tix for something else, but wanted to mention that they checked it.


----------



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

ppg5800 said:


> Just want to mention- friend of mine got checked for his the salt water license last week. he was on a boat. ended up getting a tix for something else, but wanted to mention that they checked it.


That's for the Saltwater Fishing Registry correct? Or is there a new license in effect?


----------



## ppg5800 (Aug 21, 2013)

BillHoo said:


> That's for the Saltwater Fishing Registry correct? Or is there a new license in effect?


yes, saltwater fishing registry


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

Tuesday afternoon lot of peanut bunker with stripers feeding on then like a half a mile off the beach....limited out in a hour and 40 min...JS


----------



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

Sounds like a good day. Where there a lot of other surf casters?

I'll be back up in NJ around Thanksgiving, so I might check it out for Winter flounder and see if there might still be some blues in the area.

I might also look into the area around Perth Amboy as that is closer to where I will be staying.


----------

